# Gasol with 43 last night



## GNG

Let's trade him for Tyrus Thomas!


----------



## croco

Umm... no. Tyrus Thomas is already better than anyone on the Grizzlies roster, he is only waiting to be unleashed. If he were to play in the West he'd be an MVP candidate.


----------



## GNG

croco said:


> Umm... no. Tyrus Thomas is already better than anyone on the Grizzlies roster, he is only waiting to be unleashed. If he were to play in the West he'd be an MVP candidate.


oic...

Hmm...

OMFG let's trade Pau for Jermaine O'Neal!!


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> Let's trade him for Tyrus Thomas!


Sadly, it doesn't work straight up... Bulls have to include some contracts to make it work... Maybe TT/Nocioni/Duhon for Gasol and Stoudamire?



croco said:


> Umm... no. Tyrus Thomas is already better than anyone on the Grizzlies roster, he is only waiting to be unleashed. If he were to play in the West he'd be an MVP candidate.


Tyrus Thomas would breakout in Memphis, that's for sure.


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> Sadly, it doesn't work straight up... Bulls have to include some contracts to make it work... Maybe TT/Nocioni/Duhon for Gasol and Stoudamire?
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrus Thomas would breakout in Memphis, that's for sure.


OMFG let's trade Pau in a four-team deal for Etan Thomas!


----------



## croco

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...15&teams=29~29~7~29~13~4~7~13~13~29&te=&cash=

This trade works.


----------



## Dean the Master

croco said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...15&teams=29~29~7~29~13~4~7~13~13~29&te=&cash=
> 
> This trade works.


This trade actually works IMO if the Grizzlies don't mind the long contracts of Martin and Radmanovic and losing Gay. I think the other teams should give the picks to Memphis though.


----------



## Tom

I think you should trade him for Chris Wilcox and Kurt Thomas...that should would be a better trade.


----------



## GNG

> I think you should trade him for Chris Wilcox and Kurt Thomas...that should would be a better trade.


OMFG, is _Tim_ Thomas available??

Tim Thomas would be awesome here!


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> OMFG let's trade Pau in a four-team deal for Etan Thomas!


I don't mind him in Grizzlies, especially because he is more of a C than your beloved Stromile Swift... And you want a four-team trade idea like this only to bring back your beloved Eddie Jones, who helped Rudy Gay a lot with his veteran leadership, right? Ok, here we go:

Memphis trade Navarro, Gasol and Cardinal to Wizards; trade Warrick and Jacobsen to Dallas; trade Damon Stoudamire and Mike Miller to Miami;

Miami trade Jason Williams, Smush Parker, Ricky Davis and Mark Blount to Memphis;

Washington trade Jamison to Miami; trade Etan Thomas and McGuire (along with the 2nd rounder used in Navarro trade) to Memphis;

Dallas trade Eddie Jones and Nick Fazekas to Memphis;

Memphis roster after this trade:

Blount/Etan Thomas
Darko/Stromile Swift/Fazekas
Rudy Gay/Andre Brown/McGuire
Ricky Davis/Eddie Jones/Bobby Jones
Conley/Lowry/Smush Parker

Well, it would give Memphis a lot of cap space... Happy now, Rawse?! :biggrin:


----------



## Zuca

Tom said:


> I think you should trade him for Chris Wilcox and Kurt Thomas...that should would be a better trade.


If Seattle add Petro, we have a deal! :biggrin:


----------



## MemphisX

No deal without Earl "The Mexican Pearl" Watson!!!!


----------



## GNG

OMFG, just 21 points, 18 rebounds, eight assists and four blocks last night!

Is _Billy_ Thomas still on the Nets?! We could trade for him!


----------



## thaKEAF

croco said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...15&teams=29~29~7~29~13~4~7~13~13~29&te=&cash=
> 
> This trade works.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## compsciguy78

Wow! 

Pau Gasol scores 43 points in a loss against Golden State, the leagues worst defense.

Everybody wants to trade for him now!!!


----------



## Zuca

compsciguy78 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Pau Gasol scores 43 points in a loss against Golden State, the leagues worst defense.
> 
> Everybody wants to trade for him now!!!


You couldn't have said better!!!!

In a related note, Linus Kleiza scored 41 points and grabbed 9 rebounds against Utah Jazz... Is Linus Kleiza a star now?


----------



## GNG

Compsciguy and Zuca,

I'm not surprised that either of you failed to grasp that this thread was facetious, and that basically every response in here is tongue-in-cheek.

I'm also not surprised that your responses and counterpoints make virtually no sense in the context of the thread. What the hell are either of you talking about?


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> Compsciguy and Zuca,
> 
> I'm not surprised that either of you failed to grasp that this thread was facetious, and that basically every response in here is tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> I'm also not surprised that your responses and counterpoints make virtually no sense in the context of the thread. What the hell are either of you talking about?


Well, you ask for a 4-team trade including Etan Thomas and I'd do it. I knew that it was just more of your """sarcasm""", so I've decided to take like it was serious.

And Linus Kleiza really scored 41 points and grabbed 9 rebounds against against Jazz!

http://www.nba.com/games/20080117/UTADEN/boxscore.html


But I'm sorry. I know that the point of this thread was to make you be the center of the attentions in this board, like you always use to do with your """sarcasm""".


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> And Linus Kleiza really scored 41 points and grabbed 9 rebounds against against Jazz!
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20080117/UTADEN/boxscore.html


I know. Doesn't have anything to do with the thread.


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> I know. Doesn't have anything to do with the thread.


I know. But it's even more senseless to open a thread to say that Gasol scored 43 points against GS (with Memphis losing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) just to show how much """sarcasm""" you have... Worst than any kind of 4-team trade ideas, for sure.


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> I know. But it's even more senseless to open a thread to say that Gasol scored 43 points against GS (with Memphis losing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) just to show how much """sarcasm""" you have... Worst than any kind of 4-team trade ideas, for sure.


That's subjective, given the trade proposals I've seen you come up with and their likelihood of actually happening.


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> That's subjective, given the trade proposals I've seen you come up with and their likelihood of actually happening.


I'll say that really, some of my trade ideas (like some ideas from other posters) aren't likely to happen, especially because I'm not a GM neither any kind of "insider", right?! But this is obvious.

And talking about trade ideas (even if something close of them may never happen) sounds better in a basketball forum than using the board to be the center of the attentions (which is more suited for a personal forum), You live in Memphis and you always have chances to see the Grizzlies playing but usually post more to show your """sarcasm""" instead of talking about our team, that's my issue with you, man! 

I live in Brazil and here, our cable tv channels didn't show Memphis games, they usually just show a NBA game in Friday, and basically it's always a San Antonio or Phoenix game. So I try to keep informed me about the rest of the league seeing the highlights from NBA TV and going to sites like NBA.com, Espn and SI. And I always visit the teams boards to see what people who (in most part) have a good chance to see at least some games say about games and plays. What they say about players and their performances, coaches, referees...


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> I'll say that really, some of my trade ideas (like some ideas from other posters) aren't likely to happen, especially because I'm not a GM neither any kind of "insider", right?! But this is obvious.
> 
> And talking about trade ideas (even if something close of them may never happen) *sounds better in a basketball forum than using the board to be the center of the attentions (which is more suited for a personal forum), You live in Memphis and you always have chances to see the Grizzlies playing but usually post more to show your """sarcasm""" instead of talking about our team, that's my issue with you, man!*
> 
> I live in Brazil and here, our cable tv channels didn't show Memphis games, they usually just show a NBA game in Friday, and basically it's always a San Antonio or Phoenix game. So I try to keep informed me about the rest of the league seeing the highlights from NBA TV and going to sites like NBA.com, Espn and SI. And I always visit the teams boards to see what people who (in most part) have a good chance to see at least some games say about games and plays. What they say about players and their performances, coaches, referees...


I don't hijack threads. I don't make threads that are off-topic. I don't reveal very many personal details about myself. I don't troll.

Basically, you have a personality conflict, which I don't care about.


----------



## Tom

My question would be, is trading him the right thing to do...or do you try to fill in around him better? I am far from an authority on the team so I don't know. He doesn't seem to be the problem and getting rid of a player of his caliber would seem unwise. I don't think he is a carry you on the shoulders guy for the season but I think he could do it in the playoffs.

I think they need some Posey like players to make the team better. I wouldn't get rid of Gasol.


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> I don't hijack threads. I don't make threads that are off-topic. I don't reveal very many personal details about myself. I don't troll.
> 
> Basically, you have a personality conflict, which I don't care about.


You've made a thread pretty close to an off-topic case. And by using your """sarcasm""" without any criteria, you're already revealing a lot of personal details about yourself.

And you really shouldn't care about my "non-sarcasm" (which you called "personality conflict". As a moderator, aside for other things, you must care of talking about our team, that's basically all I'm trying to say, and you know that.


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> You've made a thread pretty close to an off-topic case.


It's not off-topic. It's poking fun at people who want to deal Gasol for scrubs and never-will-bes like Tyrus Thomas.

You, of course, didn't understand this.



> And by using your """sarcasm""" without any criteria, you're already revealing a lot of personal details about yourself.


Huh...?



> And you really shouldn't care about my "non-sarcasm" (which you called "personality conflict". As a moderator, aside for other things, you must care of talking about our team, that's basically all I'm trying to say, and you know that.


I do talk about the Grizzlies. More than you do, in fact.

Add something noteworthy yourself to the board before criticizing the way I post. Half the time, you don't make any sense at all, and you're not interesting or well-informed enough that I feel I should take time to decipher whatever it is you babble about. You not liking me or my posts doesn't bother me in the slightest.

Bug off.


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> It's not off-topic. It's poking fun at people who want to deal Gasol for scrubs and never-will-bes like Tyrus Thomas.
> 
> You, of course, didn't understand this.



I knew that. Seeing the Croco trade idea and Memphis X comments, it turned even more obvious. But then you came and start talking about Etan Thomas (who is a better C than your beloved Stromile Swift), it was needless.




Rawse said:


> Huh...?


"""Sarcasm""" again?! You understand what I've said.




Rawse said:


> I do talk about the Grizzlies. More than you do, in fact.
> 
> Add something noteworthy yourself to the board before criticizing the way I post.


Obviously you talk about the Grizzlies a LOT more than I do, even because you live where you live and thank to this, you have big chances to see a bunch of Grizzlies and NBA general games, a lot more than I'll ever will have. I didn't pay to use this board (although BEEZ and other moderators deserve that everybody pay to it, even because it's a GREAT FORUM, I can't spend money paying this board, neither spend money in a lot of other things, sadly), so I can't be a moderator. And this is enough to say that you have a lot of more obligations than I'll ever had by not being a moderator, and it includes not just to feel like a policeman (like that old time in Denver board) or """sarcastic""" (to not talk about the team).





Rawse said:


> Half the time, you don't make any sense at all, and you're not interesting or well-informed enough that I feel I should take time to decipher whatever it is you babble about. You not liking me or my posts doesn't bother me in the slightest.
> 
> Bug off.


With your """sarcasm""" you don't make sense also. I don't have anything personal against you, even because I didn't know you in the real life as a person to say who you really are. And I can say the same thing, if you don't like my posting (because you didn't know me as a person) or if you love Stro Swift playing at C, I'm also not bothered at all. Even because when you say something that I agree, you know that I leave well clearly that I agree with what you say.

Well, I intend to finish with this controversy. You understood what I meant and you can say the same of me, although you may still want to deny it. But whatever, it's over, at least to me.


----------



## GNG

Zuca said:


> I knew that. Seeing the Croco trade idea and Memphis X comments, it turned even more obvious. But then you came and start talking about Etan Thomas (who is a better C than your beloved Stromile Swift), it was needless.


Stromile is an awful player, and I've said that for years. Again, you're not making any sense.

Unless you're being """sarcastic"""!






> """Sarcasm""" again?! You understand what I've said.


No. I didn't. I have no idea what the hell you were talking about. And I'm not being an *** here because English is clearly your second language, and I won't begin to pretend I understand Portuguese. But your biggest problem is communicating and then reading comprehension. If you don't comprehend that I'm not a Stromile Swift fan, then that says it all. 





> Obviously you talk about the Grizzlies a LOT more than I do, even because you live where you live and thank to this, you have big chances to see a bunch of Grizzlies and NBA general games, a lot more than I'll ever will have. I didn't pay to use this board (although BEEZ and other moderators deserve that everybody pay to it, even because it's a GREAT FORUM, I can't spend money paying this board, neither spend money in a lot of other things, sadly), so I can't be a moderator. And this is enough to say that you have a lot of more obligations than I'll ever had by not being a moderator, and it includes not just to feel like a policeman (like that old time in Denver board) or """sarcastic""" (to not talk about the team).


You have no call or say in how I post. As long as I'm not breaking site rules, I can post or moderate however I feel fit.



> With your """sarcasm""" you don't make sense also.


Sure I do. Your reading comprehension is poor.



> Well, I intend to finish with this controversy. You understood what I meant and you can say the same of me, although you may still want to deny it. But whatever, it's over, at least to me.


Mmk..


----------



## ATLien

Is Gasol officially off the trade block?


----------



## GNG

TheATLien said:


> Is Gasol officially off the trade block?


Pretty much. He's been unofficially off the block all season. Most of the trade rumors that have sprung up have been residue from Sam Smith's man-crush from last season.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

Rawse said:


> It's not off-topic. *It's poking fun at people who want to deal Gasol for scrubs and never-will-bes like Tyrus Thomas.*





Rawse said:


> Pretty much. He's been unofficially off the block all season. Most of the trade rumors that have sprung up have been residue from Sam Smith's man-crush from last season.


bump

nice job rawsie, you got the ultimate scrub

:lol:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

It's a 9 Million Dollar check with a guy attached to it. You are either really ignorant or just plain dumb. I'm sure you're not that ignorant.


----------

